
Running a Tor Relay in a Docker Container - Izmaki
https://tor.stackexchange.com/questions/19949/how-do-i-set-up-a-tor-relay-as-a-docker-container/19950#19950
======
Izmaki
I've been running a Tor relay for quite a bit of time now in a Docker
container. When I wanted to do so initially I found a few guides for running
Tor relays as containers, but they were either lacking in details, didn't work
or attempted to be more user friendly than needed, complicating the
configuration even more. All I wanted was a simple way to get started quickly.
I ended up figuring out how it was done by stitching together a solution from
here and there, and this StackExchange Q/A describes the steps I went through
to configure the relay as a container.

From the community side of things I highly urge those who are able to, to run
a Tor relay. We're strong in numbers, and at least now the learning curve of
configuring a relay is not an excuse to not get started. ;)

Thank you for reading. Feedback is greatly appreciated!

